# HOw do you teach your cat no claws?



## WhichWayDidHeGoGeorge? (Jan 15, 2006)

when my cat kneeds she uses claws alot, and usually on furniture

so I want to teach mally no claws
help?


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Scream like a wuss!

Okay, maybe not like a wuss exactly, but acting like it hurts- flinching, saying OW! loudly or screaming the way a cat does when it gets hurt- lets the cat know that it's causing pain. You can get up and walk away as well, so the cat learns that when it uses claws it stops getting to sit in your lap.

For scratching furniture, try reading one of the many older threads about furniture scratching like this one


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not living with them just yet so I'm not teaching, only enforcing, but Anthony is pretty basic with it. A firm 'no' and a little spritz from the squirty bottle usually works with Zander. Most of the time, in fact, he would just feel guilty enough with the 'no' and go about his business.

You can also try things like furniture guards, and sneaking up with them without a 'no' and with the bottle is more effective sometimes, so they associate the behavior with a stream of water, and not the water with you (which may lead to them doing it when you're not around :wink.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

sefaleth said:


> Scream like a wuss!



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for making me laugh OUT LOUD at my desk!


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to oblige!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And make sure clip his nails. I find my cats only do damage while kneeding when they need a pedicure.


----------



## WhichWayDidHeGoGeorge? (Jan 15, 2006)

Wouldn't Molly take the fact that I leave everytime she kneeds as a sign of something more serious like me starting to not like her rather than associate it with her kneeding?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't think the above suggestions apply to kneeding. That's more for training them not to use their claws during play or scratching furniture. 
As for the kneeding, thats' just the way cats do it, no training them out of it. doodlebug's got the solution for you. Keep tose nails clipped!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nanook is right, when cats kneed, that's how they do it. It hurts. But, it's a cat's way of showing you "hey, I love you".  Like doodlebug said, keep those nails trimmed. Maybe you can try some nail caps?


----------



## WhichWayDidHeGoGeorge? (Jan 15, 2006)

Well my friend had a cat who figured it out and she wouldn't use her nails when she kneeded so it was like a massage


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Are you sure your friend didn't trim her nails. If not, I think that was a pretty rare kitty. I haven't had one yet that didn't use their claws. Problem is, that is what they do with their Mom and they don't realize that we don't have fur too to protect us. 8O They are letting you know they are happy, they love you and you belong to them!
Clipping their nails will give you the same "massage" experience and, once they are used to it, is easy to do. I do mine about once every 10 days or so and it takes two minutes.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't trim my Sam's claws, he just figured out that he should knead with claws retracted. 
It was a long time ago. Also, it seemed so natural that it's hard to remember the details of how i taught him now.

I think when Sam was a kitten and he started kneading and puncturing me with those needle sharp kittenclaws i _gently_ took hold of his paws, softly said something like "no claws, Sam", and picked him up off my lap. After a few times, he figured out i didn't like being used for a pincushion. Oh, yes, there were treats aplenty  when he kneaded with claws in, and very gentle reminders if he forgot.

I applied the same kind of teaching when playing with Sam: play stopped and he was ignored when he was too rough, and he got treats, and more attention, and more interesting play, when he played gently without hurting me.

Sam grew up to be a genius-kitty who everyone loved. :luv :luv
:catrun 
Rest in joy and peace, Samwise. i know you're having fun playing hide-and-pounce with all your friends under the Bridge.


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Tink kneeds me with open paws (no claws). This was simply taught by a verbal "ow" and walking away from her. This was trained when she was a kitten. If you watch her, she has her toes spread out when she kneeds me or my wife, keeping the claws in.

However, as stated, if she is over due for a clipping, I feel it... kinda use it as a sign that tells us when to cut her nails.

Ask me how exactly this was taught, and I would have to say use a verbal and physical communication to get her to understand it hurts you... but don't scold, its her way of loving you. You just need to make her understand its ok to do it, just with claws in not out.

I know she purposly does not do it, cause if she wants my attention (usually when I am at my computer and ignoring her nudges) she will put her paws on my thigh and slowly poke me with her claws in an in and out fashion.


----------

